# Diatoms



## crs1945

Is there any snail that eats Diatoms and algae??Thanks:fish-in-bowl:


----------



## logan84

Nerite snails are pretty good at the job. And they're rather inexpensive, usually.


----------



## Ranger

If it the Brown you have it will pass in time.


----------

